# Desolation July 9th at 1500cfs...still good?



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a trip planned for July 9th on Deso. Some of the group are thinking the water will be too low to be good. Any thoughts for or against? Flaming Gorge says they will be releasing 1500cfs till Sept. 30th so I assume it will be down to that by July. 

Thanks


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I just got off that stretch with the Holiday Expedition folks, and they said that they will be running it all summer, and they don't think it will become unrunnable.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Many of the rapids in Deso are actually better at moderate or low levels. Haven't been in there below 3k but we have a July trip as well and I think it will be actually a little more challenging (by Deso terms). 

The upper stretch could be brutally slow though.....worse than normal so I think we are planning 2 long days to Jack.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

I've run it at around 1200-1500 a couple of times. Coal Creek is really bony and you constantly have to watch for sleepers, but it isn't a big deal.


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

BLM site says "definitely navigable" at flows of 700.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

it'll be terrible, rocks, bugs, heat, oh the horror - I'll take your permit if you don't go~!


----------



## WillYates (Aug 3, 2007)

I've done it at 1130, no problems. Some nice sandbar camps at the beginning, a few years ago. The take out ramp will start about a foot above the water line. Aka, sucks with big boat and trailer but okay if enough people.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Just got off. It ran fine during our trip. Coal Creek was boney. Joe Hutch was much tamer than I remember it in '09. Plenty of opportunities to work on you rowing and reading of eddyline skills, but really not a bad run.

The worst part was a day of HUGE wind. The good news is all of the bugs that may have been there have to have been blown to Wyoming.

Have a good trip.


----------



## DeeGardiner (Jun 18, 2009)

I ran it several years ago at 1800 cfs. We had strong afternoon winds every day, so it made for some hard rowing. Nothing like last week's monster wind, but strong enough that we used two people on the oars much of the time.

So, it is doable, but it takes some work. If you can take 7 or more days, you can have a more relaxing trip. Doing it in 6 days makes for long days if the wind is blowing.

I don't recall the rapids being a big deal. There are rocks and sand bars, the current is slow enough you can easily dodge them - just keep your eyes open.

Having done it once, I have no desire to run it again at those low flows. But that is mainly because I am lazy and I like big waves.


----------



## watersarah (Aug 24, 2009)

I've run it all the way down to 700, its bony and you can beach yourself on barely covered sandbars if you don't watch out, but it's still very runnable. The wind can really be a bear at low flows so make it a priority to be on early every day and in camp by early or mid afternoon and you'll be happier. Have a good trip!


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

We are starting June 24th. How realistic is our 5 day time schedule? I'm a little worried about the low water.


----------



## DeeGardiner (Jun 18, 2009)

Aerocam said:


> We are starting June 24th. How realistic is our 5 day time schedule? I'm a little worried about the low water.


I think 5 days would be tough - but it could be done. If you have any significant wind, you will have extremely long days on the water. You will also have long hours of sunlight, so if you are fit enough to row that long, it might work. 6 days gives a nice pace. 7 days would be leisurely.

If you stick with your 5 day plan, launch early to beat the wind. And take extra food and water just in case. It also depends on how many rapids you need to scout.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

We just got off too and I wish we would have taken 7 days. It was really slow up top and if you are not in a hurry there are some nice sandbar camps now. We had the epic wind day and made only 7 miles and were glad to make that. It put us in a hurry the rest of the river and we missed most of the side trips due to needing to make up time. It should be a lot more fun as far as dodging rocks and sandbars. Agree with the bug thing - glad for them to be blown to Colorado.


----------



## Di (Apr 26, 2006)

We too were on during the epic wind and only made 6 hard miles that day, then easily did 18 the next day with a morning tailwind. since we took 7 days, we weren't that concerned about getting a little behind schedule, but if we'd had 5 days, we could not have made it out that day. 

We are an early rising group, but even at high water we usually take at least 6 days so we can do all the hikes and stops we want and still get into camps for a relaxing happy hour before dinner. You CAN do it in 5 days at 1500 cfs, but not sure why you would want to - it's a long drive in and there's a lot to see. First 25 miles will take a lot of rowing at that level....


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Is Deso worth the effort at 1200 cfs or less?

Brutal honesty please.


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Just got off. Glad I did it, won't do it again. Fun trip with plus of less bugs and bigger beaches. Six day minimum. Seven is probably better.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Why wouldn't you do it again...at any level?


----------



## MadHatter (Jul 21, 2006)

*Low but fine*

Just got off on Tuesday dropped from 3200 to 1800 over 7 days. We had 1 layover so did it in 6 days. Each day we averaged 16 miles with final day of 4 miles to Swasey's. This year there has been consistent head wind so consider less miles per day with no layover. We motored the 1st day but I would have preferred to have motored the first 2 to relax a bit more on the rest. Camps were awesome, bugs at put-in but that was it.
Lion Hollow was nice... steep bank for Upper Stampeded but the Box Elders provided a lot of shade (FYI the red bugs are Box elder bugs and don't bite).

Have fun!


----------



## CGR4 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've run it at 800 in a 22 foot (no kidddin') Outward Bound bucket boat. Every morning I'ld patch the new leaks with duct tape. 1500 is a breeze  . Just give your self plenty of time and don't stop to check out the indian skeleton - its haunted.


----------



## Soulcatr (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got off Deso. @ 1500 cfs and after at least 25 trips all on 3500cfs and above, this was the coolest level of all. The water is clear and the rapids are boney and route finding a ball. Six day min. and pushed most of it. Enjoy!


----------



## Litig8r (Mar 23, 2011)

CGR4 said:


> I've run it at 800 in a 22 foot (no kidddin') Outward Bound bucket boat. Every morning I'ld patch the new leaks with duct tape. 1500 is a breeze  . Just give your self plenty of time and don't stop to check out the indian skeleton - its haunted.


This is the second time I've heard about this skeleton. My 4th Deso trip is in two weeks and I would love to surprise the guys with a skeleton sighting. Would anyone mind sharing the location?


----------



## noschoollikeoldschool (Jun 24, 2009)

*Winds of insanity*

Just got off an 8 day trip. Flows were 1200ish. Positives were no Mosquitos, big sand bars for camping, freakishly green and clear water. Negatives were slow water, brutal afternoon "winds of insanity", no time for hikes. If you go be prepared to rise early, and row downstream like mad. I would definitely try to get to your intended campsite by lunch time. The winds came up between 11 and noon, and did not abate until sunset. We had a couple days where we were just stopped dead in the water. We intended to camp at chandler, but could not move beyond belknap.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

shoenfeld13 said:


> Flaming Gorge says they will be releasing 1500cfs till Sept. 30th so I assume it will be down to that by July.
> 
> Thanks


Interesting about 1500 cfs thru Sept. Is this like official info or just hearsay? How would I access this info?
Thanks!


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

Bureau of Reclamation - Upper Colorado Region Water Operations: Current Status: Flaming Gorge Reservoir

This is the site that shows the release information 8)


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I have a Deso trip in August. I will chat with the reservoir operator soon, and I will report back here. Our website is a decent resource, but sometimes doesn't get updated too often with the very latest information.


----------



## TUNACAT (Jun 6, 2011)

rivermanryan said:


> I have a Deso trip in August. I will chat with the reservoir operator soon, and I will report back here. Our website is a decent resource, but sometimes doesn't get updated too often with the very latest information.


I heard that there is a sometimes a bump in the releases for the farmers in mid summer. Any truth to that?


----------

